# Expatriate Study



## AWarrick

Hi, 

My name is Ashton and I am a Masters student in Australia currently doing my thesis. I am conducting a study into expatriate perceptions of cross-cultural training for expatriate preparation. 

Any current or former expatriates who would be willing to take my short 10 minute survey, I would love to hear your thoughts. 

I am unable to post the link in here - but you can send me a private message and I can send the link through! 

Thanks in advance!
Ashton


----------

